

Increasing Brand-Value of Mailinator.com with a Web Comic - zinxq
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2013/11/increasing-brand-value-of-mailinatorcom.html

======
wbeckler
You had me until "3000 visitors/week"

Can't you get that more easily with $200 in Adwords each week?

------
jliptzin
I love mailinator - but what could someone need to be doing on the Internet to
want/need to use it every day?

------
dkessler
The world needs an Anti-Spam Superheroey defender of the Inbox.

